# Using a speedi-sleeve or redi sleeve to handle a badly worn sealing surface.



## ccaissie (Jul 24, 2015)

Need dimensions of the AEG cam sealing journal, right behind the cam gear. A repair sleeve is needed here, and I can't measure the sealing journal with my tools, so can't order the correct sleeve.

Help!

Thanks


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, I can't give you dimensions.

Not up to swapping cams? I had a bad nick on the intake cam of my old 1.8t due to a tool failure mid pry when changing the seal. I just hit up a junkyard and bought a used cam. They had no idea what to charge, cost me $15 and doing my timing belt job all over.

Heck, maybe the local yard would let you just bring in a caliper and measure a used cam?

I assume since you're asking about the sleeve, you know to lube it with locktite? For others not familiar with these, they are thin stainless steel sleeves you press over a shaft to repair a worn sealing surface. Use red locktite to slip it on with, this both fills in the bad spot so you don't leak under the seal, and keeps it from slipping location.


----------

